# Rabbit Chat Rooms



## BinkyBunny (Jan 23, 2013)

Is anyone aware of an open rabbit chat room (not forum) anywhere? I used to go to one like in 2006, but it has since closed. :in tears:


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

:bump:runningrabbit:


----------

